
Pi 3 booting part II: Ethernet - jsingleton
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-3-booting-part-ii-ethernet-all-the-awesome/
======
jsingleton
Further reading:

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/net.md)

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/net_tutorial.md)

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-3-booting-part-i-usb-
mas...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-3-booting-part-i-usb-mass-storage-
boot)

